# THE TYRANT GOV GAVIN NEWSOM CLOSES CALIFORNIA AGAIN.....TELL HIM TO @#$% OFF AND RUN YOUR BUSINESSES....!!!



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

*This guy can just go to HELL, he is single-handedly destroying California's economy.....

YET HE IS GOING TO ALLOW THE " BLACK LIVES MATTER " COMMUNIST/MARXIST/THUGS PROTEST ?
ARE YOU SHITTING ME......*






Gavin Newsom

@GavinNewsom
NEW: #COVID19 cases continue to spread at alarming rates. 
CA is now closing indoor operations STATEWIDE for: -Restaurants -Wineries 
-Movie theaters, family entertainment -Zoos, museums -Cardrooms 
*Bars must close ALL operations.*
12:04 PM · Jul 13, 2020

“We are moving back into a ‘modification mode’ of our original stay-at-home order,” 
said Newsom. “This is a new statewide action, effective today.” 

Additionally, Newsom closed churches, gyms, hair and nail salons, indoor malls in 
Los Angeles and 29 other counties including Orange County, Ventura, Santa Barbara, 
San Diego and all other counties in Southern California.

*" There is no end date to the lockdown " and Newsom 
said Black Lives Matter protests are allowed!


“We have a framework around protests,” Newsom said 
suggesting his new authoritarian lock down 
would not restrict the leftist insurrection.*


Counties impacted by the Marxist shutdown:

Colusa
Contra Costa
Fresno
Glenn
Imperial
Kern
Kings
LA
Madera
Marin
Merced
Monterey
Napa
Orange
Placer
Riverside
Sacramento
San Benito
San Bernardino
San Diego
San Joaquin
Santa Barbara
Solano
Sonoma
Stanislaus
Sutter
Tulare
Yolo
Yuba
Ventura 



*Not only is he lying his ass off about the rise in cases, but he is trying to inflict*
*as much pain as possible on California in an attempt to sway voters in the Nov 3rd*
*election....and couple that with the aspect of RIOTS/PROTESTS that he is giving 
full throat-ed endorsement ......F@#KING UNBELIEVABLE !!!

CALIFORNIA CITIZENS WHO CARE ABOUT THIS STATE NEED TO MOBILIZE 
AND REMOVE THIS CANCEROUS HUMAN FROM OFFICE AS FAST AS POSSIBLE !!!!!

What they are doing is encouraging/forcing employees to " Claim " COVID-19 so 
the State looks dire and when the US House Bill comes up enough pressure 
will be put on Republicans to vote for Scum Bag Hag Nancy Pelosi's bill that
will bail out States like California that are belly up with the Public Employees
Pension Plans.....

DO NOT SUPPORT DEMOCRATS
DO NOT SUPPORT THE GOVERNORS ACTIONS
DO NOT ABIDE BY HIS LATEST ACTION

TELL HIM AND THE REST OF THE CALIFORNIA LEGISLATURE TO........*

*GO F@#K THEMSELVES....!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*TELL THEM TO **GO F@#K THEMSELVES**...!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*TELL THE GOV TO GO F@#K HIMSELF......HE'S AN " A$$H@LE "..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2020)

Newsom = saving lives

trump = costing lives


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

*POTUS IS WINNING....!*
*
GRUESOME NEWSOM IS DOING CHINA'S BIDDING.....

IN OTHER WORDS.....
*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

*DISOBEY....!!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 14, 2020)

Find something new


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Find something new


*No....!*

*Find someplace New...*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No....!
> 
> Find someplace New...*


So you disagree with finding something new?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

*" Bob ".....stop while yur ahead...*
*
The Governor is NOT worth saving....for that matter...neither are you.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 8139




*Now you're " Trolling " Ivanka.....*

*Do you disagree....*


----------

